# Formicariums?



## SandDeku (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry for posting a lot of questions. But I'm trying to get all of my questions answered if possible. 
Uhh anyone know how I can keep an ant farm that provides visual(for gathering), and tunnels(not the deeper tunnels), as well as prevent any escapees. 

Anyone know where to find queen ants? Though... In my house right now... Like inside of my house there are a ton of ants by the stairs. Where can I get the queen from inside my house? Or outside?  Any pictures on how to safely keep ant farms with the efficiency of being able to feed them without any climbing out? As well as big enough to provide visual aesthetics?


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 24, 2011)

I used the search function on "ants" and found some pretty good reads.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=204364&highlight=ants

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97748

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=4270&highlight=ants

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=194615&highlight=ants

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=190199&highlight=ants


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 24, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> I used the search function on "ants" and found some pretty good reads.
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=204364&highlight=ants
> 
> ...


Thanks. :8o

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

when they say "test tube" set up. Do they mean that's basically all they need to live for ever in? Inside a small test tube? I'm confused by that term..


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 24, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Thanks. :8o
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------
> 
> when they say "test tube" set up. Do they mean that's basically all they need to live for ever in? Inside a small test tube? I'm confused by that term..


No problem lol
I believe that means taking care of the queen until she pops out some workers.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Antfarm.yuku.com is a great resource for antkeeping. You will find a hydrostone/ytong nest is best (and most practical) to keep most species in. Depending on where you live, this is a good time to find new queens out wandering around. I found two carpenter ant queens this year so far myself.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 25, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Antfarm.yuku.com is a great resource for antkeeping. You will find a hydrostone/ytong nest is best (and most practical) to keep most species in. Depending on where you live, this is a good time to find new queens out wandering around. I found two carpenter ant queens this year so far myself.


I'm looking for something that is not consider a "pest". So in the case it accidentally gets out. It won't survive long.  Plus it'd be a secret.  There's a colony of ants inside of my house. I'm thinking they're destructive so my mom's trying to kill em. Good thing I found some honey in my house. We almost never carry honey. Basically because I myself hate the taste of it. So does most of my family--- I'm not too much of a fan of sweets. Exception of some like icecream. Other than that--- not really. Aren't carpenter ants destructive? I'm hoping to find a species that is somewhat active and likes to forage often. Asides a harvester. I'm not too keen on aggressive ants(towards humans). I could go with a lasious niger or something. But I hear they're not overly active. Something that doesn't build an overly large colony. Like I know all ants have a large colony---- but some have even larger colonies than other.

-----------------------------
Btw. Does anyone know how I can identify an ant that is under a stepping stone in the entrance to my yard? Their nest is on sand basically.
-------------
P.s.  for ytong is there some other form of keeping it with using that? But  not strictly just that? like putting it in a container for better viewing? With arena?

I'm also liking the termites. lol. I love the queen look. This may sound stupid--- but it reminds me of an old video game. lol. Anywho what are the largest species of ant in nj that one can safely keep? Without infestation problems? Or problems to finding them? I like when the ants go sometimes in a single file. It's flippin' sweet!


----------



## echostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Why do you need to keep the ants a secret? If you aren't allowed to have them, it wouldn be a good idea to keep them at all.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 25, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Why do you need to keep the ants a secret? If you aren't allowed to have them, it wouldn be a good idea to keep them at all.


mmm my dad's okay with it. My mom---- not so much. xD She never goes to my room so its okay.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ehh... I still wouldn't recommend it. Besides, if they do happen to get out, destructive or not, and she notices, I imagine you'll be in a heap of trouble. And they will get out, until you perfect the art of containing ants. (Some are trickier than others, I've had Solenopsis invicta escape several times, sometimes by the hundreds.) It's an art, really. Can you show her the interesting side of ants, try to turn her on to the idea?


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 26, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Ehh... I still wouldn't recommend it. Besides, if they do happen to get out, destructive or not, and she notices, I imagine you'll be in a heap of trouble. And they will get out, until you perfect the art of containing ants. (Some are trickier than others, I've had Solenopsis invicta escape several times, sometimes by the hundreds.) It's an art, really. Can you show her the interesting side of ants, try to turn her on to the idea?


She's well... closeminded. xD But I can try to open her to the idea. I'm just fascinated by insects. If anything I'd have the formicarium ontop of water(not the ants--- the container). Imagine a mote. like the terrarium will be ontop of a pail of water to function as a mote.


--------------------

Btw what about keeping termites? Would they do well in a formicarium? I love the look of termites and their queen.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 26, 2011)

Termites will need different care, depending on what kind you want to keep. Plus if they escape, it's generally a really bad thing. (The reproductives can fly and found new colonies in the home.) I don't have much experience keeping them myself.

BTW, some ant species can cross water moats.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 26, 2011)

You can always keep an ant colony without the queen.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 26, 2011)

A colony without a queen is a shadow of the real thing. If you get a lot of brood with the workers, you can get some fairly normal behavior, but with no queen or brood, the workers have no purpose and don't do much.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 26, 2011)

echostatic said:


> A colony without a queen is a shadow of the real thing. If you get a lot of brood with the workers, you can get some fairly normal behavior, but with no queen or brood, the workers have no purpose and don't do much.


Agreed. As for the other comments. 


Echo: I understand some can cross water. But thats why I would pick one that CANNOT cross water. 

I'd like to keep termites or something with that termite look. I understand their destructiveness. So I'm assumming the tank must be completely sealed but be able to open anytime I wish. As well Iam wondering if petroleum jelly works if I dab it on the sides?

-----------------
I wouldn't be comfortable keeping a colony of ants or termites without a queen. It bears no point. Workers are short lived. 

Also wondering if there are ants that have that yellow/white look
I guess like this ones are the ones that interest me:
http://bugguide.net/node/view/506866
http://bugguide.net/node/view/509301

I can't think of any other. Asides of the little black ants as well.

One question is--- what are the tactics to keep ants in without many escapees or any at all? 

And how do you keep the "princess" and "prince" (soon to be queen, and soon to die kings), how do you keep them from flying out and wreaking havoc? Can one capture them somehow and release them outside or kill them? Since that would pose a problem.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 26, 2011)

echostatic said:


> A colony without a queen is a shadow of the real thing. If you get a lot of brood with the workers, you can get some fairly normal behavior, but with no queen or brood, the workers have no purpose and don't do much.


I would have to disagree about them not doing much. I've owned a few myself and they went about their business gathering and building.  They built pretty elaborate tunnels as well.  Since you want a long-term project, sure, a queen would be needed.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 26, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> I would have to disagree about them not doing much. I've owned a few myself and they went about their business gathering and building.  They built pretty elaborate tunnels as well.  Since you want a long-term project, sure, a queen would be needed.


Yeah. That's what I'm trying to get. Thing is.... finding a queen may prove hard for a "newbie". I'd to know exactly where the queen would be in a colony--- should I decide to dismantle an already formed colony. OR how to tell if the queen is preggerz when I see her flying or on the ground. Etc.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 26, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Yeah. That's what I'm trying to get. Thing is.... finding a queen may prove hard for a "newbie". I'd to know exactly where the queen would be in a colony--- should I decide to dismantle an already formed colony. OR how to tell if the queen is preggerz when I see her flying or on the ground. Etc.


You should definitely try to get a fresh queen during nuptial flights.
Here's the link on capturing queens:  http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=97748


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Apr 26, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Agreed. As for the other comments.
> 
> 
> Echo: I understand some can cross water. But thats why I would pick one that CANNOT cross water.
> ...


If the ants are a local species they CAN be released outside.
If you don't have a butterfly net you might manage by popping a glass over each escapee,slipping a stiff sheet of paper under the glass and its feet,and carrying the whole shebang outside before you lift the glass from the paper.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 26, 2011)

Louise E. Rothstein said:


> If the ants are a local species they CAN be released outside.
> If you don't have a butterfly net you might manage by popping a glass over each escapee,slipping a stiff sheet of paper under the glass and its feet,and carrying the whole shebang outside before you lift the glass from the paper.


Is there a way to prevent any non-flying yet possibly climbing escapees?


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 27, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Is there a way to prevent any non-flying yet possibly climbing escapees?


You can try a thin layer of vaseline or some similar substance.  It worked for me after one of my scorpions was killed by ants; they couldn't get in again and in your case out lol.


----------



## desertanimal (Apr 27, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> Is there a way to prevent any non-flying yet possibly climbing escapees?


Fluon.  (10 characters)


----------



## echostatic (Apr 27, 2011)

Definitely fluon. It also goes by the name Insect-a-slip. I use it and it works great.


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 27, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Definitely fluon. It also goes by the name Insect-a-slip. I use it and it works great.


Cool, didn't know there was an official insect barrier


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Definitely fluon. It also goes by the name Insect-a-slip. I use it and it works great.


insect-a-slip? Will it harm them? Also will it wear off?


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 27, 2011)

SandDeku said:


> insect-a-slip? Will it harm them? Also will it wear off?


If you google fluon you will be able to see that it's safe and easy to apply as well as clean off. I'm reading that it will last quite a long time if you keep your container dry, but you can always apply a new layer.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> If you google fluon you will be able to see that it's safe and easy to apply as well as clean off. I'm reading that it will last quite a long time if you keep your container dry, but you can always apply a new layer.


To be on the safeside. How often should I apply a new layer?


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 27, 2011)

From what I understand, it depends on the conditions the fluon is in.  If the area is kept dry and nothing touches the fluon layer, then it can last a very long time.  If you notice that the layer is losing its integrity based on the insects' contact with it over time or due to moisture, just apply again.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 27, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> From what I understand, it depends on the conditions the fluon is in.  If the area is kept dry and nothing touches the fluon layer, then it can last a very long time.  If you notice that the layer is losing its integrity based on the insects' contact with it over time or due to moisture, just apply again.


Where could one buy fluon asides online? And I can't seem to find testubes for sale in stores.... I looked everywhere. Anything else I can use to keep the queen in instead of testubes?


----------



## H. laoticus (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know where else you'd buy it besides online unless there's a hobbyist nearby that can sell it to you.  Fluon is pricey as well, but vaseline and vegetable oil are other alternatives you can try out. 
As for a test tube substitute, you can try otter pops or bolis, which are basically sweet, flavored ice sticks.  I don't know if you have them in your area though.






The cases they're in aren't sturdy, but it looks like they'll work. Just be creative with it, there are plenty of things you can make/use.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 28, 2011)

H. laoticus said:


> I don't know where else you'd buy it besides online unless there's a hobbyist nearby that can sell it to you.  Fluon is pricey as well, but vaseline and vegetable oil are other alternatives you can try out.
> As for a test tube substitute, you can try otter pops or bolis, which are basically sweet, flavored ice sticks.  I don't know if you have them in your area though.
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm not limited to just a test tube? Wonder if I can find a substitute for the test tube thing. Sadly my parents don't allow those popsicles at my house. Too sugary. Plus no one in my family is too much of a fan of them. Most we get for icecream is just regular vanilla ice cream every couple of months(which I worf it down since its one of the few sweet foods I do like--- but rarely eat lol.) I'm wondering exactly what the environment has to be for the queen. Because they said mini atmosphere. The whole testtube thing. 

Wondering if a jar would work. 

Ill try looking for long and thin test tube- like objects that I could perhaps use.

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

I know this is a very stupid question. Should I fail at finding newly mated queen ants(Currently Iam ill-- severe cold/possible infection) is it possible to buy queens online? Or another member from the SAME state sell one to me or give one? 
I heard a german store called "antstore" can ship ants. But not sure if to the us.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 28, 2011)

Test tubes are popular for queen rearing because it is easy to simply fill them a bit more than halfway full of water and stuff a cotton ball in there, to create a long term water source for the queen. This would not be as easy to do with a jar. 

I recommend going to a pet store and buying clear aquarium tubing. You can use that in place of a test tube. Just plug one end up good so the water cannot leak out. 

As for buying queens, it is illegal to transport queens across state lines. You are unlikely to find anyone selling queens either. This is the season, so just do your best to remain observant and ready.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 28, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Test tubes are popular for queen rearing because it is easy to simply fill them a bit more than halfway full of water and stuff a cotton ball in there, to create a long term water source for the queen. This would not be as easy to do with a jar.
> 
> I recommend going to a pet store and buying clear aquarium tubing. You can use that in place of a test tube. Just plug one end up good so the water cannot leak out.
> 
> As for buying queens, it is illegal to transport queens across state lines. You are unlikely to find anyone selling queens either. This is the season, so just do your best to remain observant and ready.


if all else fails. I know that you can dig up a nest and take the queen. This will sound messed up so please forgive me for the gruesome and messed up idea but wondering if this would work: coax them out by stress. aka water, invaders(another group of more aggressive ants--- soldiers). Or how do I get one without hurting the nest itself and without so much hassle as well not have to wait for the flight of the ants? because dear lord its extremely hard to get any queens...


--------------
As for the tubing... Will a tubing thats similar to the one for "siphoning" work? Not the airline tubing(though I do have those as well), How would I close one end to hold the water in though?

maybe if I put more cotton balls in there???? It would cause a blockage. Plus binding it with something else will help stop any leaks?


----------



## echostatic (Apr 29, 2011)

You can dig up a queen, but depending on species and maturity of the colony, this will be anything from fairly easy to impossible. Plus you run the risk of killing the queen or simply not finding her and destroying her colony. Different tactics will work for removing a colony depending on the situation. I would really recommend spending the next few months looking for a queen first though, as they really aren't that hard to find if you keep an eye to the ground all the time. I saw one scurrying along just yesterday. 

 Siphon tubing and airline tubing are pretty much the same thing, as far as I can tell. You really just need a tube with a large enough inside diameter. Plugging the end with cotton should work, and should make it easy to refill with water if that becomes necessary.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

echostatic said:


> You can dig up a queen, but depending on species and maturity of the colony, this will be anything from fairly easy to impossible. Plus you run the risk of killing the queen or simply not finding her and destroying her colony. Different tactics will work for removing a colony depending on the situation. I would really recommend spending the next few months looking for a queen first though, as they really aren't that hard to find if you keep an eye to the ground all the time. I saw one scurrying along just yesterday.
> 
> Siphon tubing and airline tubing are pretty much the same thing, as far as I can tell. You really just need a tube with a large enough inside diameter. Plugging the end with cotton should work, and should make it easy to refill with water if that becomes necessary.


Hmm okay. Thank you for the input. Any time of day where I may see them more often btw? I'm a midday-- to afternoon person. I wake up 11am or so. Sometimes earlier but rarely. I go back in by 6pm or 7ish pm.


----------



## echostatic (Apr 29, 2011)

Again, it really all depends. I've found queens in the morning, midday, evening, and my newest queens were found wandering at 1am. Just keep an eye to the ground for the next few months every time you go out, and a few small containers on your person for when you do find one. 

If you live around Solenopsis invicta, the red imported fire ant, it's impossible to NOT did them when they fly. I found so many last year without trying. They're easy to raise, but form huge colonies and are excellent at escaping.


----------



## SandDeku (Apr 29, 2011)

echostatic said:


> Again, it really all depends. I've found queens in the morning, midday, evening, and my newest queens were found wandering at 1am. Just keep an eye to the ground for the next few months every time you go out, and a few small containers on your person for when you do find one.
> 
> If you live around Solenopsis invicta, the red imported fire ant, it's impossible to NOT did them when they fly. I found so many last year without trying. They're easy to raise, but form huge colonies and are excellent at escaping.


see that's what I DON't want. I'm thinking of going for lasius niger. The little black ant. I just went outside found nothing. I went back in within 15mins(still sick--- should be able to fully go outside tomorrow without any problems. Tommorrow will be sunny). I just don't want anything that can escape easily--- or will give me a huge hassle. lol. I did manage to find some spiders  but that's for another thread.

I think I saw a flying ant inside my house... It has green metallic sheen in its face(I tried catching it--- but my mom kept bugging me. It got away--- now I can't seem to find it) it was hovering over the kitchen light. Kept buzzing at it persay.


----------

